# Word Bearers and others log(warning pic heavy)



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*Word Bearers and others log(warning pic heavy)Relic Contemptor Dreadnought UPDATE!*

Hey i though it was about time i start a log of my Word Bearers and other stuff(mainly chaos and loyalists), iv been contemplating it for awhile but i finally decided to do it. 
Now im pretty proud of what iv done so far with my armies iv improved a hell of alot of the past year, 
but im still not very good anyway i have quite a few pics of the squads i have managed to complete and i have a few WIP pics aswell, what im going to show is only a small amount of what iv got which is 10,000pts of chaos marines and almost all of that is only sprayed black,(so forgive me for been a very slow painter lol).
anyway on to the pics 

Azot the Hater 









Blood Reavers 1st Anointed Coterie






















































The Reapers 1st Rapter Coterie


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

some more 

Dark Thunder 1st Havoc Coterie




































The WIP's

Nefile the Tormentor









Dark Apostle Kogoth









Biker Champion from squad Raging Death 1st Bike Coterie









Aspiring Champion from squad Dark Rage 3rd Troop Coterie


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

the other chaos stuff 

from left to right: Skull Champion of squad Gorefeeders 2nd Berzerker Squad, Noise Champion from squad Discord 1st Noise squad, Aspiring Champion of squad Slow Death 1st Troop Coterie.









Warrior-Brother Ekeloth The Decayed









Nalar of the Black Pandemic









Nabor the Plague Ridden









bzrol'slth'hal - blood slaughterer









Inush the defiler









Typhus Herald of Nurgle 









Lucius the Eterenal


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good.

I especially I like the use of loyalist parts.



yanlou said:


> Nefile the Tormentor


This is probably my favourite so far; the ochre skin goes very well with the armour.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I simply love the WB:ers and they would have been the army I would have chosen if I hadnt gone for Emperors Children. Currently got my own thread up and running.

Termies and Daemon Prince are definitely my favorites. I have wished for a DP as a Christmas present, but will buy one if I dont get it. This totally got me some tips for how I should make it. Got som many ideas.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

Looking good; Word Bearers have a lot of conversion possibilities, given their fondness for all things Daemonic, so it's nice to see some thought going into an army of them. Nefile's skin is nice, but looks as though it could use a little more highlighting and contrast perhaps; hard to be sure from that picture, though, since it is a tad on the dark side. I really like Nabor's face, the eyes in particular really pop. 

Nice stuff, have some rep and I'm looking forward to seeing more


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks really good... I'm with Dave on my favorite... that's a really nice looking Prince..

+ Rep

So how are you gonna base them?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks for the rep :grin:

Ah yes nabor, he was actually inspired by your work on your death guard Svartmetall which i thank you for your amazing work. 
As to nefile hes still in the WIP stage so yep his skin needs abit more work on it, I'm also planning on doing tattooed scripture work on his skin as well as on his armour and tabard to make him a bit more recognizable as a Word Bearer.

What im planning to do with the bases is nothing to fancy really, they'll be graveled and painting in sort of a volcanic colours and to vary them ill add bits debris, helms different sized rocks and abit of fauna, but i want to concentrate on painting my models first as i have quite abit.

In the next few days i should also be adding pictures of my Iron hands so far as well. 

Thanks for the comments guys:grin:

p.s i should be starting my word bearers dreadnaught soon, looking forward to it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really nice looking army. Nabor the Plague Ridden and Typhus stand out for me. Well done.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

thank you, 
I am pretty pleased with how typhus turned out, hes one of my fav chaos models.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Quick update

Iv started started a new daemon prince which will be a converted nurgle prince only started the basic stuff (forgive the bad GSing i havnt done any in about 6month so im out of practice)










started my dreadnought aswell 









and hopefully this should help me with my painting, got it as a xmas present as well as a bunch of GW hobby equipment


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

yanlou said:


> ...forgive the bad GSing i havnt done any in about 6month so im out of practice....


At least it has not been long enough for your greenstuff to go funny (not that it ever happened to me).




yanlou said:


> ...hopefully this should help me with my painting, got it as a xmas present as well as a bunch of GW hobby equipment


I have been considering getting an annular lamp; I would be interested in how yours performs.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Well its working out pretty good, it uses a daylight bulb so its pretty darn bright, the magnification is good, eyes will so much easier now, its also got and increased magnification on a small part of the lens, i was thinking about getting something similar myself, but dont need to now lol, 
id say well worth buying one.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Got some really great looking stuff here! That DP is fantastic! Keep up the good work. +rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

yanlou said:


> Well its working out pretty good, it uses a daylight bulb so its pretty darn bright, the magnification is good, eyes will so much easier now, its also got and increased magnification on a small part of the lens, i was thinking about getting something similar myself, but dont need to now lol,
> id say well worth buying one.


Sounds excellent; which brand is yours?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Lovig the use of loyalist bits. Also like the poses you achieved in the raptors. Daemon prices and special characters are well done. Why are all the weapons solid silver? Seems flat but thats just me. Everything else is very nice and well exicuted.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Sounds excellent; which brand is yours?


i think its called light-craft
http://www.shesto.co.uk/m12/Light-C...escent_Table_Lamp_Magnifier/product_info.html



Medic Marine said:


> Lovig the use of loyalist bits. Also like the poses you achieved in the raptors. Daemon prices and special characters are well done. Why are all the weapons solid silver? Seems flat but thats just me. Everything else is very nice and well exicuted.


im not sure what you mean by the weapons are solid silver?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

yanlou said:


> i think its called light-craft
> http://www.shesto.co.uk/m12/Light-C...escent_Table_Lamp_Magnifier/product_info.html


Excellent; thank you.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent; thank you.


No problem :victory:

Now for a small UPDATE









(again i apologies for the poor GSing, alot of that will be tidy ed up) 




























now im not sure which arms to use, what do you guys think?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd vote for the top and bottom right, they sort of make a matched pair as it is. Maybe replace the fingers with Spawn spines for more of a clawed look? Anyway, this looks like it'll be pretty nifty once done. Have some rep 

EDIT: dammit, seems I need to spread it around a bit more...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas Svart, i might just do as u suggested. 
I hope the chest armour looks like mk4 as that is what im aiming for it to look like.

Edit: another quick update- just did what you suggested Svart in it looks good just need to GS it


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good! I agree with Svart that the matched clawed hands look the best for a nurgle conversion and I love what you have done with the spawn claw replacements already. Good stuff!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

yanlou said:


> No problem :victory:
> 
> Now for a small UPDATE
> 
> ...


Dont go for the axe and the head which goes along with it on the example picture. It looks terrible in my opinion. I shall post pictures of my Daemon Prince in my own thread soon perhaps.  Go for the matching arms on the right or the sword arm which has the most muscles.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> Dont go for the axe and the head which goes along with it on the example picture. It looks terrible in my opinion. I shall post pictures of my Daemon Prince in my own thread soon perhaps.  Go for the matching arms on the right or the sword arm which has the most muscles.


Well iv chosen to go with the matching power armour arms and ill probably be using the head with the horns going up from the head, but ill be nurglyfiying it of course.
I just need to get some motivation back to finish it lol.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

yanlou said:


> Well iv chosen to go with the matching power armour arms and ill probably be using the head with the horns going up from the head, but ill be nurglyfiying it of course.
> I just need to get some motivation back to finish it lol.


Im almost compeltely done with my EC Dp, but I have a huge problem choosing which arms and heads to use. :biggrin:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> Im almost compeltely done with my EC Dp, but I have a huge problem choosing which arms and heads to use. :biggrin:


you could use the head that matches the power armour parts of the daemon prince and turn the horns up slighty and use abit of green stuff to make it look like this -

just a quick update as well, kinda lost some steam doing my conversion for my daemon prince, kinda got distracted with a nice dragon 1/35th IS 2 kit 
will get started again soon


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Your weapons could use a wash, they are pretty shiney and flat in color. Otherwise, solid army so far. Your deamonprince is nice as well.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Your weapons could use a wash, they are pretty shiney and flat in color. Otherwise, solid army so far. Your deamonprince is nice as well.


All my weapons are painted with boltgun metal and then washed with badab black and highlighted again with boltgun metal, its probably the light i was using, making them abit flat, in person there not.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

yanlou said:


> you could use the head that matches the power armour parts of the daemon prince and turn the horns up slighty and use abit of green stuff to make it look like this -
> 
> just a quick update as well, kinda lost some steam doing my conversion for my daemon prince, kinda got distracted with a nice dragon 1/35th IS 2 kit
> will get started again soon


Is that a EC DP on the cover? =O Yeah I think Im gonna leave the horns as they are, but thanks for the tip. Im quite fond with them, its just I cant chose between the one with a evul grin (the grey one in the pics) and the cool 40k one.

These Im talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I reckon you should go with the 40k one


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*Update*

Just a quick update, finally got some motivation to do some more to my Nurgle Daemon Prince. 
Im quite pleased with him so far, still loads to do tho, but he's coming together now, with him nearly built ill be able to see what needs doing to balance him out.
At the moment his head looks alittle odd and the body looks slightly plain on top, but once hes got some armour on his shoulders it should help balance it out alittle.
Hopefully ill be sculpting some little nurgling critters to accompany him. 










I thought i do something abit silly with him been nurgle and all and give him a, well you can see for yourself lol


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sweet gs work.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very good sculpting. The only thing that looks slightly off to me is the square panel below the centre of the cable-guards which seems to clash with the curved lines of the distended stomach.

Are you going to fill in the crack along the left arm or is that intentional?

Your arse is not to my taste; however, if it makes you happy.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

the square panel is apart of the chest armour, obviously i havent sculpted it well enough to look like mark 4 maximus armour. nevermind,
as for the line in the arm, yer itll be filled in. 
thanks for the comments so far


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

yanlou said:


> the square panel is apart of the chest armour, obviously i havent sculpted it well enough to look like mark 4 maximus armour.


On the contrary, it looks like armour; I just think a hard rectangle does not look right on top of a bulging stomach.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

what about cutting a chunk out of the armour to make it less rectangular?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Taking off one corner roughly (as if it had been cut/blown off) would make the two shapes less contrasting.

The Forgeworld Mk.IV has a slight curve in on both sides so that might look less out of place, if you wanted to stay with complete armour.

Of course, if it is not a problem for you currently, it is probably not worth risking damaging a good sculpt.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Its been awhile, ( juts over a week i think) since i last updated my log, only a
small update to my Nurgle Prince, nearly done, a few more bits here and there and on to painting, phew, been fun and my biggest conversion to date, anyway heres pics.
Forgive the bad attempt at sculpting a Nurgling in the second picture;


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

definitely shaping up nicely. Keep at it Yanlou, it is going to be a nice piece when you get it all finished and painted up.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work with the GS... + rep


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. 
I would rep you back CLT40k but iv got to spread it around more.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I gotta say, now that I see how that plastic DP goes together I hate it even more. I don't know what GW's obsession is with hands that look like they're shooting the finger and what not. The seams and joins look like a real pain in the ass too! Nice sculpting work man, I can't use GS for shit, but you make it look easy!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Just a small update
Nothing to do with my Daemon Prince this time.
Decided to add another Rapter squad to my army, made using stuff from loyalists, csm/possessed and abit from woc fantasy
here they are:


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice use of spikey bits on the raptors


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

The butthole really makes the DP model. Hilarious. Great conversions though, looking forward to seeing them as finished products.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good mix of parts; will be instersting to see these painted.

The only possible issue is that on his own the plasma-gunner looks very dynamic, however he is looking sideways whereas the rest of the squad are facing approximately forwards so he looks slightly out of place.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These look very nice. The gs work on the dp is great as are these 3 from your early posts, elekor ,nabor and nefile. All look fantastic. I echo others comments regarding the skin tones on nefile. They match the rest of the color scheme perfectly. Your early terminators are a good looking squad too. Only thing that bothered me was the left raptor in your last post. I just think he is hunched over a little too far. Good luck with painting the rest of the 10000pts. That will be hard slog. Rep


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks for the kind replies 
Do u mean the Rapter with the possessed head?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep, thats the one.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Ah, it might be the head, its abit big for use with a jump pack. i Might change for a smaller head.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*small update*

Just a small update; Finished Dark Apostle Kogoth, which is now ready for the apoc game im playing this saturday




















(for some reason the camera has taken quite a dark pic, strange)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very evocative pose and scheme.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Dave. really nice pose and as usual your dark red armor continues to impress. Good work mate!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*Update*

Time for another update, again been awhile since I added anything new.
This time the update is bit different, Normally its Chaos Marines, but this time i thought id show you my Iron Hands for a change, so here they my Captain and Command Squad, ill be adding my Vindicator, Ironclad Dreadnought and Venerable Dreadnought in the next few days.
(sorry for bad picks, i need to get some more lighting)

Group









Captain









Company Champion 









Apothecary









Company Standard


















Veteran one









Veteran two









Ironclad Dreadnought now added


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the face on the Captain and the free hand on the banner is really impressive! I think that the silver on their arms could use with a bit of shading really, now that I look again, it is really only veteran 1 that maybe needs a Badab wash on the powerfist arm. Other than that they are looking really nice.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Dark Apostle is brilliant, and the Iron Hand banner looks excellent. Well done.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking very good. I really like the banner.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

More solid work. The banner especially stands out.

My only negative is that the metallic seem a little patchy in places.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Quick update, 
Finally finished my Master of the Forge, Im quite happy with him, took enough time to do and im never doing one again.

Anyway heres some pics


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Smooth looking red there, with some nice highlights.

It does look a slightly plain to me with just the black and red as main colours; it might pop more if the axe shaft was a different colour to add some variance.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

More!!! More Word Bearers after the Apostle is done here!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Well iv started another conversion (not even finished painting my last one yet) its another Iron Hands Marine but a Librarian this time, very early stage at the moment


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*Update*

Another Update again, altho i doubt anyone noticed my thread was ignored which saddens me anyway just done abit more to my librarian again forgive the awful GSing



















model came of its base, which was annoying.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

yanlou said:


> ...Iron Hands Marine but a Librarian this time, very early stage at the moment


Very dynamic.

I particularly like the GS cabling on the back of the hood.



yanlou said:


> ...i doubt anyone noticed my thread was ignored which saddens me....


SLAP! There will be no self pity on this board!


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome work on the models. Good painting and interesting conversions. My army and yours should appear out of the warp together and take over a forgeworld 

(in other words, I may have to take some picts of my army and start a thread)


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice work! Liking the GS work! Also liking the pose of that librarian!

Chaosftw


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*Update*

Finished another Word Bearer HQ, my Daemon Prince, finished it as best as i could, im not very good at painting flesh, so it was difficult for me to get it right, so after about 15 layers iv done the skin and finished the rest of the Daemon Prince off.

As for my Librarian Conversion, im still doing that, im just working out how to do the rest of the robe and deciding on more of the design, so ill get to work on that soon.

Anyway heres my Daemon Prince:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good contrast between skin and armour.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Dave. I really dig the skin color opposed to the bone spines in the rear shot. Add that to how well it works with the armor tones and you come out with one really neat looking model. Any chance at getting a good shot of the wings and what you did with them? They are such a predominate feature of that model that I would love to see who they contrast with everything else.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic daemon prince.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*update*

Another Update;
Well iv finally complete another Iron Hands Squad, my Sternguard Veterans, after almost a year of been on my desk lol, im pretty pleased with how they came out, the white helms i have to say were the hardest to paint but im happy with them, well here some pics first a pic showing them before they were painted then the finished pics after 




































































































Hmm i wonder what to paint next.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooh, great thread. Great work. The daemon prince's chains and contrasting colors are awesome.

One minor niggle: as awesome as your Iron Hands are, does that banner's little "VI" mark signify that they're from the Sixth Company? Because the Iron Hands companies, in the fluff, aren't numbered--they're just 10 differently-named Clan Companies. Still, great paint jobs!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

The number represents 6th clan, theres only 5 known clans so mine is the 6th clan and it was easier then painting the whole name plus there wasnt much room to write a full name. Its probably no very fluffy but i think it works well.
Thanks for the rep aswell :victory:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Fair enough! (and twas my pleasure)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Smooth looking white.

I am very impressed with the blast weathering around the vents.

There are two small things that niggle me:
(i) the plasma gunner's left hand is in an odd pose if he is not holding the front grip
(ii) the kill tallies sometimes use left to right diagonals and sometimes right to left


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

yanlou said:


>


Looks like he's giving the loyalists the finger :laugh:

Great work all in all, particularly with the Iron Hands who don't get enough love as it is.

+rep


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work on the sternguard.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*Update*

Started painting Huron Blackheart which i picked up yesterday, Finecast is pretty nice.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

How have i not seen this log before?

Lovely work throughout mate :victory:

I admire the white weapons on the IH sternguard, i'd never have thought of that and it looks great


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Varakir
Yer i thought the white would work well, initially they were silver like the hands but it didnt look quite right, so i decided on doing white as Iron Hands have white as apart of there colour and i didnt know where to add some white and the weapons were the perfect choice.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*update again*

another update, Huron Blackheart finished after 14hrs, now i wonder if itll be good enough to win my local GW painting competition, which is all about the new Fincast minis


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting base: is that his "thing-I-cannot-remember-the-name" familiar to his left?

Edit: Ninja'd by Yanlou - I really should refresh before posting.

The flesh tones on both look very good.

Hopefully you will win.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

His little pets called Hamadrya and big thanks i hope win too, altho im up against last time i checked 17 other people might be even more now and the comp doesnt end till the end of this month so many more may enter, erm lol.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So he will be a count-as Word Bearer lord kinda then?  Really nice done and resin did you say? How was that to work with?


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work on huron.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> So he will be a count-as Word Bearer lord kinda then?  Really nice done and resin did you say? How was that to work with?


Nope ill just use him as normal if i ever us him lol, and the Finecast is not to bad easy to cut if necessary, and easy to paint, seems a bit flimsy in places but doesnt seem brittle over all quite pleasant to paint.
And a Big Thanks. :grin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Good luck with the competition :victory:

I like the darker gold, but it doesn't have much contrast against the black and chainmail, so it gets lost a bit in the middle section.

The red is really good and the skin tone is very nice, so my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

The Gold stands out much more in real life, it kinda got washed out by the really bright sun Saturday Morning, i can never get my photography quite right.

I am very pleased with the red, i tried a technique iv never attempted before and thats fading, (probably easy with your skills Varakir) going from a light red to a dark red, while keeping the transition as smooth as my painting skills would allow me (so i suppose first time blending).

The skin i was abit worried about, im not so good with skin tones especially very pallid almost dead skin, so i quite pleased it turned out well.

Thanks for the positive comments Varakir, I hope i do well, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*update*

Finally done another full squad for my Word Bearers, this time its a unit of possessed, iv had this particular squad for about 4 years i think, i was kind put of painting them as they have much more detail then the normal Marines, but with my paint skills a little better then when i first got them, i thought it was about time to paint them and here they are:
(i apologize for the photos, i was trying out how to get better pics and decided i couldnt be arsed taking more so i stuck with what i had already taken)

Possessed Champion 









Possessed Icon Bearer









Possessed Grunts


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking squad mate! Not sure how I feel about the green guy as I always try and avoid the two colors together, but the squad as a whole is really nice looking!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

The two colours should work fine, as they are opposite each other on the colour wheel.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

yanlou said:


> The two colours should work fine, as they are opposite each other on the colour wheel.


I never even think about that kind of stuff. Impressive work all round and it is good to see the iron hands getting a look in. The head on the sgt in your first IH squad, where is that from. I am allways on the lookout for cybernetic parts for my dark mechanicus(gk)force. Most repworthy.
I like your work on huron. I have the metal version and i really enjoyed painting it.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

yanlou said:


> The two colours should work fine, as they are opposite each other on the colour wheel.


It's also the colour of christmas.

I've just read this plog from start to finish and i gotta say i'm really impressed. I don't know why i never looked before cause i love csm. One thing i have noticed which is only really a minor thing is that your iron hands don't seem to have a lot of cybernetics. I would expect a veteran squad to be more machine then man now but they don't seem to be displaying any at all.
Still +rep for the piles of awesome that i've missed up until now.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Making the armour the same palette and the mutations a different single colour is a cunning choice; it makes them obviously unique without losing squad coherence.

Like Midge, I am divided on the green Possessed; he looks a little too festive. Possibly he would look more threatening with the horns and parts of the claws in bone.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Yer its hard getting bionic parts, and im not confident enough to lob of legs to add bionic goodness, so when i look at them i see them as having their bionic parts, just hidden under their armour, i might add a few cables here and there at a later date just to give the impression of hidden bionics. 

As to the head i cant remember of the top of my head, i think it might have come from the Space Marine Captain kit.

I see what you mean by christmasy but it is chaos after all, they like to be abit festive once in awhile lol.

Thanks for all the rep


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looking good Yanlou, I like what you have done with the possessed squad, conversions and all. Keep up the good work!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*Update*

Some more Word bearers, more Terminators this time currently WIP stage, i love termis and the kit. This brings me to know 15 terminators, yay, still need more tho. 
Hope you like.

Terminator Champion


















Heavy Flamer Terminator









Chainfist Terminator


















Power Fist Terminator









Basic Terminator


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good conversions.



yanlou said:


>


Very dramatic; I really like the arm mounted bolter.

Do you have a bigger picture of the head as I cannot quite make out what it looks like?



yanlou said:


>


The axe bayonet is a great idea; simple but well executed.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great Yanlou! Nice conversions!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

yanlou said:


> another update, Huron Blackheart finished after 14hrs, now i wonder if itll be good enough to win my local GW painting competition, which is all about the new Fincast minis


Well the result for my model in the competition at my local Games Workshop was 4th place, almost beat an ex-'eavy metal painter to 3rd, almost, ill do better next time.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats... nice work and I dig the conversions:victory:

+ rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed congrats on the Comp! I am really looking forward to seeing those Terminators painted up.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Heres a close up of my Terminator Champion, for some reason the bionic eyes doesnt look centered might be the angle i took the picture at, ah well, the bionic eye was ment to look daemonic but i dont think iv achieved that.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Solid works man, very nicely done on the colors and subtle highlights, those must have been some awesome models to beat you out.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the bionic eye; if I read the unpainted picture correctly you sculpted most of it yourself which is impressive.

The red looks good as usual, and the loin scroll is very well done.

I assume you are still working on the metallic areas.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

That Termi looks [email protected]*%'n sweet man! Great job!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely a nice looking piece Yanlou! I love the weapon conversion and the color tone of the red armor is great.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, the conversion took some doing, alot of experimenting with bits. 

Its made from the power maul from the chaos termi kit, using the arm which holds the maul as well which the was cut and rotated at the elbow joint, 
The lower part of the staff is made from a Warriors of chaos weapon, the arm is from an old chopped up combi-weapon, with the rest of the weapon clipped off and again rotated at the elbow joint, the power cable was made from very thin gauge wire, cut in to 4 stripes and glued in this shape + and then alot of green stuff has been used.

Overall tho im quite pleased with how it turned out, it was frustrating at times but its worked,

Im deciding on whether to add a tutorial on making power cables, the same as the ones on the termis power weapon and Thunder Hammers.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Well its been awhile, iv managed to get my hands on a Relic Contemptor Dreadnought, no arms yet tho, will be Iron Hands dread. 

The Story for this Contemptor is that its one of the few remaining in the chapter, one that originally belonged to the First Company, One of the Contemptors that didnt go down to Isstvan to face the Traitors because of undergoing extensive repairs. 

In Honour of those loses, for revenge and for the shame of not been at the side of their Primarch when it was most needed, this Contemptor for revenge and redemption is only awoken to fight those Traitors that were at the Isstvan Drop Site Massacre that is the sole purpose of the Contemptor and its Occupant, every Iron Hand that has been Interred since that time has been the Gene-Seed descendant of Gabriel Santor ( I would assume he would have had his Gene-seed removed by the time of the Drop Site Massacre). 

With the Contemptor been as old as it is, it has been passed between the Clans for 10,000 years following the Gene-seed Decendants of Gabriel Santor, the Clan its now in service with is the Clan Draazor (my own Clan one of the unknown clans).

The Current Occupant is Xanxus Santor the 4th Gene-seed Descendant, Xanxus for reasons not truely known, has somehow been interned for over 8,000 years, the reasons why the previous descendants where not interred, are not fully known, all that is known is each one has suffered some great disaster that has befell them either before internment or has quickly ended their service has a Contemptor Dreadnought, either way Xanxus's extensive experience with dealing with traitors is treasured, to the Traitor Legionnaires his name means "The wrath of a Primarch reborn given physical form to smite the fallen and show them the true meaning of hell". As with all Iron Hands his hatred is ten fold for the Emperor's Children. 

Still a few more bits to add tho so the main body is not yet complete.

The shoulders and head are separate atm till i get arms and so to paint the head separately.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

looking damn fine dude. cant wait to see more, after tearing through 11 pages. That contemptor dread just made me a jealous man.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

No other responses that disappoints me


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I lurk alot but I've been watching this WIP log, I like what you're doing. Alot of the conversions are looking very sweet and making me quiet jealous! Keep posting


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

yanlou said:


> No other responses that disappoints me


Sorry mate, saw your photos in passing when I was at work, but got pulled away before I could comment and to be honest I forgot to come back to it. 

Love the contemptor dread in general and the relic version is even cooler. Great posing and a nice looking base layout. Look forward to seeing it painted up.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't understand what's going on in the picture. Is the Contemptor stepping onto a plate of steel which is on top of a space marine?


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

Nabor the plauge ridden is awesome such a cinematic model how did u do him?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The mutated marine lying on the chaos rocks looks good; you have fitted him well to the angle so he seems to actually be lying as opposed to stuck on.

However, I share some of jaysen's thoughts about the leg. The panel looks much to thin and unbalanced to take weight as is; I think it would look better if there were something wedged under it such as a barrel or some rubble.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

jaysen said:


> I don't understand what's going on in the picture. Is the Contemptor stepping onto a plate of steel which is on top of a space marine?


I apologize for it not been clear but once iv gotten the arms and its painted you'll be able to see the narrative much better.



wingazzwarlord said:


> Nabor the plauge ridden is awesome such a cinematic model how did u do him?


With alot of Green Stuff and patience lol.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> However, I share some of jaysen's thoughts about the leg. The panel looks much to thin and unbalanced to take weight as is; I think it would look better if there were something wedged under it such as a barrel or some rubble.


You cant see it in the pics but there is a piece of rock wedge under it and the dreads foot is actually where the rock is.

edit added another pic to help, you should just be able to see the rock underneath the dreads foot, where is positioned would actually keep whats legt of the hatch stable.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Not a model this time, put some just quick artwork to accompany my actual model, not completed of course, but something to help give some visualization. I should be getting the weapons for it on Thursday, so its nearly time to paint it.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*Update*

Finally finished the dread, just to base it now,


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy shit that looks good. Have some +rep :shok:


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome job on the dread, very good freehand work! + Rep from me to.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work man!!!! Love the dread. I am going to have to get me one.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work.

The heraldry is particularly impressive.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Great job. Impressive scroll work and freehanding.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*Update*

Not much this time finished of my Chaos Termie Squad and adding the WIPs of 2 conversion; a Techmarine and a Captain in Termie Armour

Forgive the slightly bad painting on my squad, i got fed up and frustrated with them so i painted them as fast as i could to finish them.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

yanlou said:


> Forgive the slightly bad painting on my squad, i got fed up and frustrated with them so i painted them as fast as i could to finish them.


They still look reasonable.

Cunning combination of bits for the Techmarine.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Another update (wow 2 in quick succession thats different for me) 
just pics of the finished conversion for the Termie Captain and also, finally finished the Khorne Lord on Juggernaut, you would have seen the Juggernaut earlier on my log now its complete


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the Khorne Lord. Nice to see an alternative colour scheme for the blood god's followers.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, sorry I missed the last update mate! As Dave said the painted Termies are still nice, especially knowing that you speed painted them. I am digging both of the conversions, the Techmarine in particular. I think that the clever use of bits and plasticard pieces have turned out a unique looking model. 

As to the Khorne lord on a juggy, I like the use of the green as an accent color, but right now it looks like the lord just melts into the juggernaught. I am not exactly sure what I would do to differentiate between rider and mount, but it just seems a bit muddled at the moment. I do think that your brass looks very nice.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Midge.



Midge913 said:


> ...right now it looks like the lord just melts into the juggernaught.


I have been musing and think that the issue is the iron armour and the chain skirt being very similar so it acts like a transition. I think the junction would be cleaner if you made the chain skirt brass.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*Update*

Anther update, finished painting my Terminator Captain, im quit pleased with him and i like how he looks more intimidating. 
Also half way finished painting my Techmarine, now its got some paint on it all the different bits are starting to tie together quite nicely.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

More good work there. The power effect on the claw and sword are excellent.

However, the ammo belt on the storm-bolter looks very rough compared to the rest of the work; it might benefit from another pass.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Finished my Techmarine, im quite happy with how its turned out, definitely been a interesting subject.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

He has come together very well. The red in particular has good depth.

The only slight off note is the jaw of the servo-arm; it looks too orange to me.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

ah yes thats the light source unfortunately, i have on those lamps that gives of a slight orange glow kinda spoils the model alittle bit.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Not exactly very good pics, but servitors squad now done with Master and Adept (or Master of the Forge and techmarine)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Yanlou, reading through your log this is quit impressive. I am digging the free hand emblems and text on your minis, great job. The servitors you just did look great, very dark, mechanical looking...almost like Borg, nonetheless it's very effective. Keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Thankyou i wanted to give them that dark cold look, as there servitors theres not much life in them, so i wanted to convay that with the limited pallet.
im glad you like my quaint project log.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It might just be the light, however the Servitors' skin looks too similar to the metallics; I think a further highlight with a little Rotting Flesh in it would make it pop without losing the dead look.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Its the light source, (took pics at night, so no natural light) the skin is actually more blue and is painted in greys, so rotting flesh would ruin the look.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*update*

Another update.
Firstly let me apologize for the really crap pics, due to certain circumstances i dont have access to a decent camera at the moment and have had to use my GFs phone, but i hope there good enough to see what iv done.

So i decided to do another Daemon Prince this time for my WoC army, just abit of green stuffing this time nothing major hope you like.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting work with the chains; are they just draped or did you glue the links into swags?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks, At first i just let them naturally fall into place then i used watered down PVA just give them some ridigety to keep them in place.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think your work is looking good here, but the camera-phone focus is off. The wood grain is plenty clear though! 

I'm guessing it just doesn't have the focal length to survive getting that close to the model. If you back up maybe another 6-10 inches it will probably work just fine.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I just need to get a decent camera lol, just trying to work out the colour for the skin of my Daemon Prince, i was thinking a very dark near black red, something like the red on my Dark Apostle further back in my thread like this


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*Something big update*

Well this is my first update in a while, due to personal problems i havent been able to do much in the way of proper hobby stuff, a bit every now and again and not having a decent camera hasnt helped, iv had to use a camera phone again.

Anyway back to the update, well iv finally managed to get my hands on a super heavy kit to add to my Word Bearers army its about bloody time, having a 10k army with nothing bigger then a Landraider kinda hinders you in a apoc game. Anyway heres some pics:

Iv magnetized both main weapons so i can swap them around and for the sponsons im planning on getting the round armoured bits and the mount for the guns so i can swap the Heavy Flamers out aswell as you can see i did a bit of converting aswell, with some time and hobby saw and i knife i moved the mounting for the main weapon to a offset position and moved the commanders hatch to the other side of the superstructure and but some optics in place of the old one these changes in my eyes have given it a different feel while still been recognizable as been what it is. 

There will be some more updates in the next few days, that will be showing my Steel Wolves termies off and other Steel Wolves stuff aswell.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, great work on magnetizing the Baneblade.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*another quick update*

well as i promised my Steel Wolves, I apologize for the horrible quality i still dont have a proper camera yet just a phone camera, so again apology's.

These are all in WIP stage
Wolf Lord 1st pic on right
Rune Priest 1st pic on left
Wolf Guard Battle leader 2nd pic
Steel Wolves Venerable Dreadnought (can be counted as Bjorn Fell-Handed) 3rd pic
Wolf Guard Terminators 4th pic
then something for my Iron hands a Jump Pack Librarian(this is the WIP from earlier in my log) 5th pic
Daemon Prince for my WoC army (this is from a few posts up still WIP) 6th pic


----------



## ondskapt (Feb 16, 2011)

The power weapons are nice ! Too bad your photos are blur ...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Yer not much i can do till i can afford a decent Camera which i will be able to soon if things go well.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I can make out what seem to be interesting choices of parts; the defiler mask on the DP looks as if it definitely worked well.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Finally decided to take some pics of my Shadowsword what i call heretic pattern.
Taken via camera phone unfortunately;


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Not posted in a long long time as aspects of my life have changed dramatically, relationship problems, health problems and trying to get an assessment for asperger's/higher functioning autism, so not done much hobby stuff, i have stock piled some kits, mainly Tau and heresy-era Death Guard yep new armies and painted some models iv had for a while.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

more pics


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

some more pics


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice to see you posting again mate - I was diagnosed high-functioning autistic myself about 18 months ago, so I know where you're coming from with that; loving that Knight, it's making me want to get my arse in gear to Nurgle up the one I have sat in a box. Welcome back and keep posting more


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

oh didnt know u was autistic, yh its a pain waiting, im so conscious about how i am around people now its a pain.

As for the knight, im glad you feel inspired to start a nurgle one, id love to see that, i had mine sitting in a box built for over a year, before i got my finger out my butt and painted it


----------

